# Glass gravel: has anyone used it?



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

I found a site selling gravel and sand made from tumbled bits of glass. There are lots of colors, and lots of particle sizes to choose from. I'm assuming it would work as well for plants as any other inert substrate of the same grain size; but I don't know if the grains would be smooth enough for cories. Does anyone have any experience with this?

http://americanspecialtyglass.com/i...s_id=3&zenid=d241228cc293f8e4f3c53b6afd974cff

Thanks!
Natalie


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, it'd be basically the same as any ordinary epoxy covered gravel, not really such a great thing there. The big benefit to 'inert' substrates like SMS/calcined clay is the really good cation exchange ability. Thus while plain gravel and SMS are both inert, there is still quite a big difference there.

The cost of the glass is also really quite high, 50 pounds for $82.50, not counting shipping I'd assume. One might as well buy the real stuff, Eco Complete, ADA Aquasoil, etc, they're less expensive.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a tank with some tumbled glass in it. The surface had about the same texture as gravel. This is not a wonderful planting substrate, but it is fish-safe. 
I prefer a more natural looking tank, though. I tossed the glass-bottom stuff in favor of SMS, sand, or natural gravel in the darker colors. I am gradually shifting most of my tanks to SMS.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, indiaboi and DianaK. That's about what I thought, but I figured I'd make sure. This stuff looked appealing because of the ability to choose grain size; the price is a real turn-off, though, and I wasn't sure about how sharp it would be. I just figured I'd ask before deciding one way or the other--I know there's collectively a lot of experience available on this board 

Natalie


----------

